# Telling the Family



## confusedwife1 (Jul 9, 2012)

STBX and I just made the final decision to get divorced. We've been married for just over a year. Before we got married, my family, primarily my mom, were very negative about the marriage and said it was a mistake. Well it turns out that they were right. Any advice on how to break the news to my family without having to hear "I told you so"?


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

Tell them you love them, take a deep breath and say you really need their support because they were very clever parents- tell them you agree now. They were right. But you just need to gain strength from them now and don't want "I told you so's" 

hugs xx

Then open a bottle of wine with your mum and be thankful it was only one year sweet girl.. ♥


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

You may have to hear it! But tell them not to rub it in! Good luck.


----------



## Madly (Nov 11, 2012)

They love you, and won't tell you I told you so. all bets are off after a year you might hear it.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Its true but saying it is unnecessary so they wont unles they have heir ego wrapped up in it and are controlling. She planted the seed and it may have helped you sort thru it all. Dont sweat the little dig. Give them he satisfaction and say it yourself so all can move forward. Eating a little crow can be humbling.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

confusedwife1 said:


> STBX and I just made the final decision to get divorced. We've been married for just over a year. Before we got married, my family, primarily my mom, were very negative about the marriage and said it was a mistake.


I feel for you ! I can image your mom saying - You see , I was right but you never listen ! Ugh


----------

